# Cactus Triggers not playing nice with 430EXII?



## e.rose (Dec 4, 2012)

I SWORE I was having this issue before, but then I ended up writing it off as... I dunno... dead batteries or something, but it happened to me again today.

I just got back from a shoot, where the 430EXII was being triggered by my Cactus V4 triggers, and while I was good AT FIRST... It started to refuse to fire.  I know it's not the trigger itself, because the LumoPro was going of every single time I triggered it, but the 430EXII wasn't... and it was set at 1/32 with brand new batteries so I know it wasn't recycling time.  Especially since I WATCHED it after triggering it and the pilot light came on immediately after firing.

So then I changed the batteries in the receiver... thinking that THOSE were dying... and I was STILL having issues.

I dunno what the deal is, but I had that happen to me before, where the LumoPro would fire every time but the 430EXII wouldn't.  And I tested to make sure it wasn't that specific trigger when that first happened.

I'm about to test them AGAIN... but before I did that, I just wanted to see if anyone here has ever had any issues with a Catctus V4 and 430EXII combo.

Thanks.


----------



## Dao (Dec 4, 2012)

Did the 430 went to sleep?


----------



## Derrel (Dec 4, 2012)

Not playing nice??? Put them to bed without supper!!! The classic solution to misbehavior problems!!!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 4, 2012)

Dao said:


> Did the 430 went to sleep?



No, I have that feature turned off.  :sillysmi:



Derrel said:


> Not playing nice??? Put them to bed without supper!!! The classic solution to misbehavior problems!!!



Haha!  I should...


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 4, 2012)

Well, Miz Emily, since I don't use the "C" word (Yes.. I mean Canon)... and don't use Cactus either, I can't help there. But I CAN solve your problem!!!!


Pocket Wizards!  Don't blow an important shoot just to save a few bucks!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 4, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> Well, Miz Emily, since I don't use the "C" word (Yes.. I mean Canon)... and don't use Cactus either, I can't help there. But I CAN solve your problem!!!!
> 
> 
> Pocket Wizards!  Don't blow an important shoot just to save a few bucks!



Nothing I do is THAT important... Worse comes to worse we do natural light and skip the "dramatics"... but in any case the Cactus weren't me "just saving a couple bucks".  They were a case of "A couple of bucks is all I have so it's this or nothin' "

And seeing as how I can rarely function without off camera flash... I went for it.  

I have a very good, talented photographer friend who swears by his.  Never ever had a misfire, but then again he's not using 430EX's... so I'm wondering if there is some strange incompatibility between that specific flash and the triggers... cause I've never had a misfire with my LumoPro either. :/


----------



## Dao (Dec 5, 2012)

I did some searching and found there is a problem with Canon 430 EX flash with trigger that use 433MHz frequency such as the Cactus V4. A person said the 430EX flash generate noise that interfere with the Radio trigger system.

So I do not know if there is a way to fix it besides using a different Radio trigger systems that do not use the 433MHz frequency.  i.e. Cactus V5 use 2.4GHz.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 5, 2012)

Dao may be on to something, I used cactus but also use canon and vivitar so not sure I can add much to it other then to sit there and test them and find out which exactly is causing the solution. if your trigger isnt working on the cannon, switch to your other flash if it works you know your triggers are okay and the cannon is having problems communicating. I haven't had any issues with my cacus triggers and even though they were the cheap option when I got them, I have been very impressed with mine. ive had them fall and drop several times now. one even hit hard enough to destroy the plastic shell upon impact. bending the piece back in place and a bit of duct tape and im still using it 6 months later.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 5, 2012)

Dao said:
			
		

> I did some searching and found there is a problem with Canon 430 EX flash with trigger that use 433MHz frequency such as the Cactus V4. A person said the 430EX flash generate noise that interfere with the Radio trigger system.
> 
> So I do not know if there is a way to fix it besides using a different Radio trigger systems that do not use the 433MHz frequency.  i.e. Cactus V5 use 2.4GHz.



Iiiiinteresting.  Thanks for finding that.  Do you have a link to that info?


----------



## e.rose (Dec 5, 2012)

12sndsgood said:
			
		

> I have been very impressed with mine. ive had them fall and drop several times now. one even hit hard enough to destroy the plastic shell upon impact. bending the piece back in place and a bit of duct tape and im still using it 6 months later.



HAHA!  I did the SAME. EXACT. THING!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2012)

Yes, these flash units put out some sort of EMR that interferes with certain triggers etc.  A more well known issue is Canon 580EX units interfering with Pocket Wizard TL units.  This is/was such an issue that they were selling 'socks' to cover the flash body and keep them from interfering with the triggers.  

So you'll likely have to use a different flash or get yourself some better triggers.  I'd suggest the Pocket Wizard Plus III or the Cyber Sync from P.C.B.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 5, 2012)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> I'd suggest the Pocket Wizard Plus III or the Cyber Sync from P.C.B.



That'd be nice, wouldn't it?  Haha.


----------



## amolitor (Dec 5, 2012)

Doesn't anyone use cords any more?


----------



## gsgary (Dec 5, 2012)

Does the 430ex have a sinc socket ? if not get a sinc adapter and a sinc lead so your trigger is about 3 feet away from flash, i had a problem with the cactus crap when i got my 580ex years ago it would just keep firing and this was the cure, but i gave up with them and got some proper triggers


----------



## Derrel (Dec 5, 2012)

amolitor said:


> Doesn't anyone use cords any more?



Dude...cords are too old-school...too simple...too obvious...too direct a solution!! We need technology these days man, technology. Who wants blatantly obvious unit-to-unit-to unit cord connections when we can go "wireless" (fire-less????)??? I mean, the sheer reliability of a 10-meter PC synch cord is just...so...old-school....so "grandpa-like"...it's like being seen using a land-line phone, or actually baking your own bread....just sooooooooooo old-fashioned....so twentieth-century...


----------



## e.rose (Dec 5, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Dude...cords are too old-school...too simple...too obvious...too direct a solution!! We need technology these days man, technology. Who wants blatantly obvious unit-to-unit-to unit cord connections when we can go "wireless" (fire-less????)??? I mean, the sheer reliability of a 10-meter PC synch cord is just...so...old-school....so "grandpa-like"...it's like being seen using a land-line phone, or actually baking your own bread....just sooooooooooo old-fashioned....so twentieth-century...



An impractical if you're using them in an event situation where people will trip on them while you're standing across the room, or hanging flashes off stage at a local band show that has poor stage lighting, which is why I bought triggers in the first place 

And no, the 430EX doesn't have a sync socket... To whomever asked... I'm on mobile so I can't look back to see while typing a response.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 5, 2012)

> And no, the 430EX doesn't have a sync socket...



$16.50 +shipping and it can.  
FlashZebra.com: Female Hotshoe with Miniphone Jack (female) (Item #0128)


----------



## 12sndsgood (Dec 5, 2012)

shooting cars I don't want to deal with any cords myself.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 5, 2012)

Big Mike said:


> > And no, the 430EX doesn't have a sync socket...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually have one of those, from my previous setup, but for the most part, what I'm shooting requires me to move around, and around other people, so even if I wanted to tie in... it'd be kind of ... hazardous.  

I might just have to deal with it for now, unless I learn some magic trick to get them to agree better.  I'll just have to make sure that I always use my LumoPro as my main light when shooting OCF until I either figure something out for the 430EXII or can afford to buy better triggers that are agreeable with my 430EXII.  :lmao:


----------



## Dao (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder if you can wrap around the flash with aluminum foil to help shielding the flash. Put the aluminum foil inside a ziplock bag and wrap the bag around the flash ( With the ziplock bag,  the foil cannot touch any flash or camera metal contacts).  It may or may not help.  I do not mean put the flash inside the ziplock bag.


----------

